# My Prime is dead already!



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Installed the software update and 3 firmware updates, they all completed, I shut it down to reboot it so that the market would recognize that all apps are up to date, and now it won't power on at all. Charging light on tablet when docked and no external power hooked up, and when I hook the power up to the dock with tablet attached, that also shows the charging light, but still doesn't power on. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Not exactly that but I did have one similar scare in terms of the screen not turning back on. I was basically torture testing the thing, trying to run as many apps as I could and loading heavy flash websites on as many tabs as I could. I got a browser force close and the screen became unresponsive. I hit the power button and the screen wouldn't turn back on for about a minute. Eventually I just held the power button down for like 20-30 seconds and it rebooted and everything was fine. Hopefully you get it worked out. I would imagine getting a warranty replacement right now might be quite the hassle.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

that didnt work


----------



## Nukeruss (Jun 16, 2011)

Where did you get the three firmware updates? Mine did one update when I first turned it on and that's it. I saw all of the firmware updates on the web but I also read than manual firmware updates were not necessary.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

They showed up when all of the market apps were syncing.


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

Stetsonaw said:


> They showed up when all of the market apps were syncing.


First, try these key combinations to try to get to recovery so you can wipe/reset if necessary :



> VOL_DOWN + POWER (continue holding VOL_DOWN when it starts booting until you get a prompt) = Bootloader which offers two prompted options: (1) Recovery if you press VOL_UP within 5 seconds or (2) Data wipe if you press VOL_UP later. None of these seem to offer any USB devices like fastboot etc.
> 
> VOL_UP + POWER or VOL_DOWN + VOL_UP + PLUG IN USB = NVFlash mode. It clearly is the NVFlash APX device that we see appearing, but it barfs as soon as we run any sort of nvflash on it (Many Windows and Linux versions have been tried). Please note that in this mode the screen stays completely blank and the only way to get out of it is the following option:
> 
> Hold POWER for ~10s = Forced power off. This always helps if you are stuck in some weird mode and nothing on the screen


If that doesn't work, my suggestion would be to get NVFlash and do a complete re-install of the bootloader and all the firmware. You can find instructions and downloads at XDA. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Well crap, wish i had these suggestions on Thursday morning! I took it back to best buy already. Will get another one when I get a chance. Totally sucks though, it was like being first in line, having it in your hands, then getting kicked to the back of the line.

Thanks for posting though, will be sending people here if they run into issues!


----------

